# Sureloc iconx 550



## Kenecs (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello all km teying to install a scope other than the s2 scope on the sight.. i was wondering which block i need to buy so i can do this? Is it the cam assist block?


----------



## Kenecs (Dec 30, 2013)

Is it just the cam assist block? That fits all sureloc sights or does the icon have a special block for it? Only mount i got was for the s2 scope


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Saw it before and looked it up. Specialized sight frame for some purpose. Good Luck finding what you need.
Going to investigate the thing....


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

According to one report of 2012; "The Icon will accept your choice of scope," Best bet, call Sure Loc or Lancaster. 

So it looks like the Icon has been out 3 years and I've yet to see one in person.


----------



## Kenecs (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah it has a quick disconnect thats built for the s2 scope.. but i know theres a cam assist block sureloc sells.. looks like it mounts wrong for the icon.. so im like lost and there is no info on it anywhere. Thanks sonny


----------



## Kenecs (Dec 30, 2013)

Anyone that has this sight.. have any input? Im stumped on this and would like to order.. if not i guess ill call sureloc monday


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Weekend shooting going on.


----------



## Kenecs (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah.. sonny ive seen you helping and responding to alot of people on here.. just realized youre in fulton county.. i live in rushville.. not far from ya


----------



## Kenecs (Dec 30, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## lacampbell2005 (Feb 17, 2015)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sure-loc-iconx-3rd-axis-leveling-block.html

Is this what you need?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Kenecs said:


> Yeah.. sonny ive seen you helping and responding to alot of people on here.. just realized youre in fulton county.. i live in rushville.. not far from ya


I use to shoot at the old Rushville 3D club. I was there the day of the shoot when they sold out. Me, Chad, Richard and Jamie all won in our respective classes that day. Afterwards, all targets brought in, I bought for our club some $3000.00 worth of Rinehart targets, some with extra centers, and a steel **** for $1005.00. Great and terrible was buying so much for so little. ASA clubs wanted McKenzie targets. Our club, ASA club, then and now has all Rinehart targets and doing great. Nope, we won't host a ASA event because of ASA people so damned bullheaded for the want of McKenzie targets. 
So terrible to see the club close the doors. Their 3D range was awesome.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

lacampbell2005 said:


> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sure-loc-iconx-3rd-axis-leveling-block.html
> 
> Is this what you need?


That would appear to be the needed item. Armored rod, single bolt.


----------



## Kenecs (Dec 30, 2013)

I thought that was it.. but if you notice it mounts differently.. the scope would be going up instead of out.. or is this adjustable to eotate it? The icon mounts like this ===/=== that is mounted straight up and down. Like the older sights.


----------



## lacampbell2005 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Pic of IconX scope mount*

I think this will show the mount will properly align your scope. (The threaded lock down piece goes out the side of the mount, not the top like on the challengers and Supremes)


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

windage adjustment is kind of hokey on that sight, IMHO. the carriage moves the entire elevation assembly,.....lot's of weight to vibrate play into that carriage assembly from shot shock. anyone have one long enough yet, to notice any play developing in the windage carriage ?.
just wondering.... because Supremes and Challengers get loose in the windage carriage and they don't have the entire elevation bar assembly and scope hanging off the windage carriage.


----------



## lacampbell2005 (Feb 17, 2015)

I know there is adjustable tension on the windage and vertical adjustments, so I'm guessing these sights are totally different from the Challengers and Supremes. I would expect Sure Loc to beef up the windage adjustment to accommodate the extra weight of the vertical carriage. But to answer your question, I've only spoken to one individual that was using one of these and he loved it. But I think he only had it for a few months at that time. 
(My son and wife use Supremes and they have not noticed any issues with their windage adjustments going loose...but they are using a small scope so not much weight is on the end of the sight with their setups. I'll have to see how their Supremes hold up over time. But so far so good. I feel Sure Loc makes a good sight.)


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

All of my Sure Locs are of some age, 12 to 15 years old. The highest price I paid, new at a archery shop, was $159.00 and tax. Now figure what they cost today. All are as tight now as they were new, 2 Challenger 400s and 1 550. My Supreme was always a bit pinging, but not loose on bit. I sold the 550 just recently and sold the Supreme last year. Both brought good money and most say the older Sure Locs were better than todays. Still, every time some one bashes the newer Sure Locs it seems to be the same people. Hey, I don't have the slightest fear in buying a new Sure Loc sight frame. Not berating the Icon, but I can't see the need of all the "bells and whistles." Maybe if I owned one to play with the bells and whistles I'd think differently.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought my Supreme used sometime around 1998 to 2000, and I've noticed over the years the windage carriage has gotten looser. there was a "recall policy" on them from sure-loc several years ago, that allowed you to send them back and they'd replace the little rubber tension button under the carriage. whether they will still honer that, I have no idea. IIRC, it was announced on this site, or atleast there were several threads about people sending them in for the repair.


----------

